# Solved: Disc burner or software not found in itunes



## mbrody1234

After installing a new hard drive and reinstalling all the software- I can use itunes but when i try to burn a cd I get the message "disc burner or software not found" I am able to burn a cd with Roxio easy cd creator 5.2 so I know the cd burner is ok-- This all worked before I changed hard drives-- I did not ghost-- i re installed all the software.
Below is the cd diagnostics from the itunes software

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 4550 
iTunes 7.0.0.70
CD Driver 2.0.6.0
CD Driver DLL 2.0.6.0
LowerFilters: Cdr4_xp (5.2.0.91), 
UpperFilters: pwd_2k (5.2.0.91), cdralw2k (5.2.0.91), GEARAspiWDM (2.0.6.0), 
Video Driver: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420\GeForce4 MX 420

IDE\DiskHDS728080PLAT20_________________________PF2OA27A, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0]
USBSTOR\DiskST3160021A______________0000, Bus Type USB
IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_CD-RW_GCE-8481B________________C102____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [1,0]
IDE\CdRomLITEON_DVD-ROM_LTD163___________________GDHF____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0]
If you have multiple drives on the same IDE or SCSI bus, these drives may interfere with each other.
Some computers need an update to the ATA or IDE bus driver, or Intel chipset. If iTunes has problems recognizing CDs or hanging or crashing while importing or burning CDs, check the support site for the manufacturer of your computer or motherboard.

Current user is an administrator.

D: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163, Rev GDHF
Drive is empty.

E: HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B, Rev C102
Drive is empty.

Any ideas-- did I not do something when I re installed the operating system?


----------



## mbrody1234

This is the cd diagnostic from amy daughters user account

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Dell Computer Corporation Dimension 4550 
iTunes 7.0.0.70
CD Driver 2.0.6.0
CD Driver DLL 2.0.6.0
LowerFilters: Cdr4_xp (5.2.0.91), 
UpperFilters: pwd_2k (5.2.0.91), cdralw2k (5.2.0.91), GEARAspiWDM (2.0.6.0), 
Video Driver: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420\GeForce4 MX 420

IDE\DiskHDS728080PLAT20_________________________PF2OA27A
Could not open CD handler, 5. Problem with installation of drive in Windows or drive contains copy protected CD.
USBSTOR\DiskST3160021A______________0000
Could not open CD handler, 5. Problem with installation of drive in Windows or drive contains copy protected CD.
IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_CD-RW_GCE-8481B________________C102____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [1,0]
IDE\CdRomLITEON_DVD-ROM_LTD163___________________GDHF____, Bus Type ATA, Bus Address [0,0]
Some computers need an update to the ATA or IDE bus driver, or Intel chipset. If iTunes has problems recognizing CDs or hanging or crashing while importing or burning CDs, check the support site for the manufacturer of your computer or motherboard.

Current user is not an administrator.

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2510.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

D: Unsupported CD or DVD drive.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2510.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.

E: Unsupported CD or DVD drive.
Virtual drives can sometimes interfere with reading and writing CDs in iTunes. If this is a virtual drive and you are having problems with other drives, try uninstalling the virtual CD application.


----------



## mbrody1234

for those of you who have the same problem- I made the user account an administrator and the problem is solved-- only the user accounts that were restricted were unable to use cd burning


----------



## PLO622

I am set as an administrator but am still unable to burn cd's in itunes only. (I can still burn music and movies in other programs). I am getting the disc burner or software not found message as well. Any advice?


----------



## Herugrim

Howdy,

I seem to be having this same problem. I can burn discs with my copy of Nero, have burned CD's using Itunes in the past, but ever since I updated Itunes the past two or three times I haven't been able to burn discs. I've got a road trip this weekend and a new CD player in my car, and I'd love to be able to get some new music on CD's before then.

I am an admin on my computer (only person that uses it), uninstalled my Virtual CD software & restarted, tried a plain restart, updated drivers, etc, but no go.

EDIT: I'm a noob. Shoulda searched more. This thread fixed the job.


----------



## hananm3

i have recently downloaded itune however when tried to buen a cd rhe following message appeared''disc burner not found'' any solution is appreciated.


----------



## coloradogirl6

I do not have daemon tools installed and am still getting the eroor message that the disc burner or software is not found. I am a computer novice, so if you ahve step by step ideas for how I can solve this problem, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tommyboy2009

PROBLEM NOT SOLVED....HELP!!!

I can not burn cd from itunes anymore. I get error: "Disc burner or software not found" message in itunes. This has happened since latest Itunes update and have tried multiple thing to fix the problem without any luck...so your help would be highly appreciate.


Here is the result of itune diagnostics:

Microsoft Windows Vista x64 Professional Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv9500 Notebook PC
iTunes 7.7.1.11
QuickTime 7.5
CD Driver 2.0.7.3
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.0.1.5
Bonjour 1.0.4.12 (118.4)
The current local date and time is 2008-09-01 18:25:13.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.
Video Display Information
NVIDIA, NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS 

**** External Plug-ins Information ****
No external plug-ins installed.
**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****
LowerFilters: PxHlpa64 (2.0.0.0), 
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.7.3), 
F: TOSHIBA DVD/HDW SD-L902A, Rev HP07
Media in drive is blank.
Get drive speed succeeded.
The drive CDR speeds are: 4 8 16.
The drive CDRW speeds are: 4.
The drive DVDR speeds are: 4.
The drive DVDRW speeds are: 4.


----------



## anastasia0323

_ I have the same problem with disc burner or software not found_

Microsoft Windows Vista x64 Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
TOSHIBA Satellite A305
iTunes 8.0.0.35
QuickTime 7.5.5
FairPlay 1.0.15
CD Driver 2.0.7.5
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.1.0.25
Bonjour 1.0.5.11 (118.5)
iTunes Serial Number E5E024CD7278AAE8
Current user is not an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2008-09-30 14:30:31.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.
Video Display Information
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family

**** External Plug-ins Information ****
No external plug-ins installed.
**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****
No drivers in LowerFilters.
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.7.5), 
Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2380.
Error while opening iTunes CD driver. This could be caused by a corrupted iTunes file or a conflict with other older CD burning applications, either currently installed or previously installed and uninstalled incorrectly.

I get this message when I run diagnostics for my itunes, I am so frustrated. I have tried multiple things to fix it, I even tried calling apple support, no help there. I don't have daemon tools so that can't be it, i've tried installing latest version of itunes, I checked for latest software and firmware updates. I would try loging in as administrator but I don't know how, nothing anywhere in my itunes store gives me that option. I don't believe any of my files are corrupted, but not sure how to check, and am unaware of any other disc burning software that might be on my laptop.if somebody has any advice, please help. Anastasia


----------

